# Mon enfant.fr



## Fleurs34 (2 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour a toutes !
Je voulais savoir si vous étiez toutes inscrite sur mon enfant.fr?
Et si vous aviez des appels de PE par l'intermédiaire de ce site ?
J ai eu un mail du RPE disant que l inscription sur le nouveau site monenfant.fr  etait obligatoire  pour les assmats depuis Mai 2021  
Le non respect de cette obligation peut mener à un retrait d agrément 
Personnellement j étais inscrite sur la premiere version de monenfant.fr  je n ai jamais reçu d appels de PE 
Qu’en pensez-vous ?
 Merci pour vos retours
Bon courage à vous toutes 😄


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Octobre 2022)

ça fait plus de 10 ans que j'y suis inscrite, et depuis le nouveau site, j'ai eu 3 ou 4 contacts.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (2 Octobre 2022)

Oui c est obligatoire d être inscrite sur mon enfant.fr. Et de mettre régulièrement à jour nos dispo et autres 
J ai reçu 5 ou 6 appel de PE venant de mon enfant


----------



## liline17 (2 Octobre 2022)

j'en au eu aussi, mais difficile à dire, je ne pense pas toujours à leur demander comment ils ont eu mon n° de téléphone


----------



## Griselda (2 Octobre 2022)

En 10 ans pas plus de 2 contacts, qui n'ont même pas donnée lieu à un RDV car ça ne correspondait pas.

Après je comprends que:
- il est fort dommage d'avoir mis autant d'argent dans un logiciel censé aider les Parents à trouver un mode d'accueil et donc pour esperer qu'il soit utilisé par les Familles encore faut il que les mode d'accueil y soit tous référencés, les places disponibles mis à jour régulièrement
- qu'il est d'autant plus dommage de laisser le champ libre à d'autres types de circuits pas officiels qui ne permet du coup pas de controler si tout le monde y est bien agréés

Mais il est dommage de passer par "le bâton" pour obliger les AMs à utiliser un système qui ne réponds pas aux attentes, plutôt que de se demander pourquoi les circuits non officiels sont préférés?:
- il est problématique d'être OBLIGE de mettre en place public nos coordonnées
- il est vexant de ne pas offrir les mêmes possibilités de se présenter correctement à tous les modes d'accueils: une AMs n'a droit qu'a des pictogrammes pour décrire son mode d'accueil, ce qu'elle propose quand les multi-accueils ont droit à y écrire une petite présentation. Ne pourrait on pas voir ça comme de la concurrence déloyale?
- le logiciel a beaucoup de soucis avec régulièrement des soucis pour s'y inscrire ou y mettre à jour son profil: en septembre j'ai mis à jour que j'avais de la place dispo, une semaine plus tard je retourne voir le site et découvre qu'il prétend que je n'ai pas de place... no comment...

Alors oui j'y suis, je joue le jeu mais n'en n'attends rien, rien du tout!


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Octobre 2022)

C'est inspirant.... Du coup je viens d'aller mettre mon espace à jour (horaires de travail, dispo, jours de travail..) 

@Griselda 
Ton profil ne s'est pas mis à jour.... mais as-tu bien fait les modifications sur la version "accessible".... ?  Sinon tu peux essayer longtemps, ça ne les validera pas...


----------



## booboo (2 Octobre 2022)

Je suis inscrite depuis quasiment la mise en place  de monenfant.fr

Aucun parent ne m'a contacté via ce service.


----------



## Griselda (2 Octobre 2022)

Si si je l'avais bien fait Nanou91.
D'ailleurs j'ai refait exactement la même chose, de la même manière et là, 2 semaines plus tard c'est toujours OK, comme je l'avais mis.


----------



## liline17 (2 Octobre 2022)

je confirme que c'est aléatoire, un coup ça marche, 10 coups ça ne marche pas.
Avec l'ancienne version, je n'ai jamais eu d'appels, du coup, j'avais fini par oublier l'existance du site 
Depuis 1 an, j'ai eu au moins 3 appels, peut être plus; car je ne demande pas toujours où ils ont trouvé mon n°
Je pense qu'avoir mis autant d'argent dedans, ne donne pas envie au gouvernement de penser que le problème vient d'eux, plus facile de dire que c'est de la faute des AM qui ne veulent pas s'y inscrire (ouh, les méchantes!!!!!!) en fait, c'est simple, on ne le pouvait pas 
j'avais une place qui s'est libérée en septembre, j'ai mis des annonces un peu partout, mais j'ai juste oublié de mettre mes disponibilités à jour sur ce site, ça donne une idée de ce que j'en attends


----------



## Griselda (2 Octobre 2022)

Comment ça Liline, tu ose dire que tu ne compte pas vraiment sur ce site pour trouver des contrats??? 
Roooh, je ne sais pas pourquoi tu dis ça???  

Allé, quand il deviendra aussi performant que d'autres sites pas officiciels et donc aussi que 98% au moins des modes d'accueils y seront reférencés alors il deviendra peut être notre fenetre sur le monde?!
Il faut y croire...


----------



## Nounousand02 (2 Octobre 2022)

Moi j'ai mis preference de contacte par mail comme sa je sait que c'est avec ce site que l'on ma trouver  d'ailleurs j'ai déjà eu 3 demande par  mail , sinon la plupart du temps c'est par le biais de la mairie que l'on me trouve


----------



## liline17 (2 Octobre 2022)

Ah, oui, très bonne idée, je vais le faire de suite, je serai moins souvent dérangée et je saurai si ce site vaut le coup 👊


----------



## Ladrine 10 (3 Octobre 2022)

C'est effectivement obligatoire
C'est d'ailleurs demander dans le dossier de renouvellement
Sauf que bien évidemment
Sa fait en gros 4 mois que j'essaie de m'inscrire et sa ne fonctionne pas
Il refuse mon prénom 😩
Alors je veux bien que se soit obligatoire
Encore faudrait-il pouvoir
" J voudrais bien mais j peux point" 🤣
J'essaie quand j'ai du temps a perdre


----------



## twilight (3 Octobre 2022)

j'ai jamais reçu aucun appels en 7 ans via ce site.


----------



## miette (3 Octobre 2022)

Pour moi, un seul appel par ce site qui n a jamais accepté les dates du renouvellement de mon agrément. Même la CAF à qui je l ai envoyé par courrier n y arrive pas ???????


----------



## LadyA. (3 Octobre 2022)

J'ai essayé de m'inscrire, j'y suis mais je ne peux rien faire d'autre , on me demande ma preuve de renouvellement,  je l'envoie et c'est refusé. 
Alors rien à battre,  je ne fais rien de plus et qu'on ne vienne pas exiger quoi que ce soit. Qd ce site merdique fonctionnera correctement ok, mais en attendant...


----------



## liline17 (3 Octobre 2022)

parfois, le problème vient de l'enregistrement automatique, si quand vous tapez votre nom, vos coordonnées s'affichent, il faut bien controler ce que le site prend en compte, dans mon cas, il prenait le nom de ma rue, à la place du mien


----------



## zelande (3 Octobre 2022)

Je me suis inscrite, avec bien du mal, quand c'est devenu obligatoire. je n'ai jamais été mettre mes dispo à jour. J'ai été contactée une fois par des pe via ce site et j'ai eu le contrat. j'arrive bientôt à mon renouvellement, à voir ce que ça va donner. Si j'y arrive facilement, très bien, si je n'y arrive pas, tant pis, je n'y passerai pas des heures. Ici, les pe me contactent essentiellement par la mairie et le bouche à oreilles


----------

